# gcc and glitter flake



## spanky1.2 (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a GCC expert 24. I understand it is for beginners. I Have only been cutting vinyl for a couple of years. The GCC has done everything I have asked it to do. Well I have asked it to cut Glitter flake from Stahls. For some reason it will cut it but the vinyl moves all over as it is cutting. Like the rollers are not holding down the vinyl as it cuts. Is it time to get another cutter. The Gx 24 is pricey, is it worth it.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Check your pinch rollers to see if they are cracked


----------



## spanky1.2 (Sep 29, 2010)

When I cut other vinyl it seams to be fine. I cut hologram and eco film with no problems.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

spanky1.2 said:


> I have a GCC expert 24. I understand it is for beginners.


This is not true many people have been successful with Expert in 
fact it's a better buy then the Roland GX-24



spanky1.2 said:


> For some reason it will cut it but the vinyl moves all over as it is cutting. Like the rollers are not holding down the vinyl as it cuts.


If you are not on a roll > use the VCLD monitor and disable to auto roll

If you are on the roll > make sure your rollers are underneath the white boxes and the middle black holder is right in the middle

Slow your speed down, you can't treat it like regular vinyl 




spanky1.2 said:


> Is it time to get another cutter. The Gx 24 is pricey, is it worth it.


No, cutter is fine and the GX24 is pricey


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

spanky1.2 said:


> When I cut other vinyl it seams to be fine. I cut hologram and eco film with no problems.


That sounds odd. Glitter Flake shouldn't slide around the cutter any easier than other vinyls. 

I would definately check to make sure your pinch rollers are under the white marked areas. Also it wouldn't hurt to check if they are cracked like stated earlier. A quick test is to cut a square of paper and lock it under the roller. Then try and pull it free.


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

Definitely check the pinch rollers. I've got a GCC Puma III. The first one I got had cracked rollers on delivery and my vinyl moved around as you're describing. Got another one in with good rollers and no problems ever since. You need to take the rollers off of the bar usually to see the cracks. Hard to detect when they are still installed. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BlueForME (Mar 4, 2011)

If your just cutting a smaller design try using a sticky mat to hold the glitter vinyl down while cutting. 

I have a 18"x18" sticky mat and use it to hold the glitter vinyl down while cutting designs that will fit on the mat.

Blue


----------



## spanky1.2 (Sep 29, 2010)

where do you get the sticky mat. I have had the rollers crack before. I guess I need to check. I just wasnt sure if I was trying to over due it with the GCC.


----------



## spanky1.2 (Sep 29, 2010)

The rollers were broke. Not just one but both of them.


----------



## ToughJourneyman (Sep 26, 2012)

spanky1.2 said:


> I have a GCC expert 24. I understand it is for beginners. I Have only been cutting vinyl for a couple of years. The GCC has done everything I have asked it to do. Well I have asked it to cut Glitter flake from Stahls. For some reason it will cut it but the vinyl moves all over as it is cutting. Like the rollers are not holding down the vinyl as it cuts. Is it time to get another cutter. The Gx 24 is pricey, is it worth it.


I am in the same boat in-regards to researching the value of the GX24 cutter by Roland. Most of the reviews online are positive but it is a scary thing to do because it is too expensie


----------



## ToughJourneyman (Sep 26, 2012)

dazzabling said:


> This is not true many people have been successful with Expert in
> fact it's a better buy then the Roland GX-24
> 
> 
> ...


Can you support your claim with some facts. (Not trying to be disrespectful in any way, just a Newbie here). Thanks.


----------



## BlueForME (Mar 4, 2011)

spanky1.2 said:


> where do you get the sticky mat. I have had the rollers crack before. I guess I need to check. I just wasnt sure if I was trying to over due it with the GCC.


I got one at walmart in the sewing section, comes two to a pack, I use them a lot. I made one out of a thin plastic cutting board and sprayed it with re-positional glue. Both work good.

Blue


----------



## BlueForME (Mar 4, 2011)

I have the roland gx 24, the expert 24 and the expert lx 24. I use them all. The GCC's are a lot different than the roland that is true but they are a decent good cutter for the money. The roland is a decent good cutter for the money, a real work horse.

About the only difference I can tell between my roland and my GCC's are two things.

1. The roland can cut very tiny intricate details, I mean very tiny, not just tiny.

2. The roland is quieter.

Both brands I would/will buy again.

Blue


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

The expert will cut the glitter no problem, but I do recommend you use a 60 degree blade. I sell tons of glitter material and 90% of my customers use a 60 degree blade when cutting the glitter material. But I will say if you stay with a GCC upgrade to a pro or puma. They have servo motors similar to rolands and graphtecs, which makes them quieter and able to cut small very fine designs.


----------



## spanky1.2 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey Blueforme,
You say you have gcc expert and the gcc xl. I own a gcc expert and it has done everything I have asked it to do. When the rollers are not broke. Is it worth the extra money to upgrade to the gcc xl


----------



## BlueForME (Mar 4, 2011)

spanky1.2 said:


> Hey Blueforme,
> You say you have gcc expert and the gcc xl. I own a gcc expert and it has done everything I have asked it to do. When the rollers are not broke. Is it worth the extra money to upgrade to the gcc xl


Only difference between the expert 24 and the expert lx 24 is the lx has the optical eye for contour cutting, same machine other wise.

So if you want contour cutting get the LX, if you don't need the contour cutting you can stay with the expert 24.

Blue


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

spanky1.2 said:


> The rollers were broke. Not just one but both of them.


At this point it should be less expensive to get a new set of rollers for your cutter. Don’t give up on it. Maybe get two sets so you have them if it happens again. 
I do have a question for you. When you are not using the cutter do you remove the material and leave the rollers in the unlocked position? If not, you should. Leaving the rollers locked down when not in use can cause flat spots and lead to cracking. Just an FYI. If you are changing the rollers you might want to inspect the cutting strip and see if that needs to be changed as well.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

ToughJourneyman said:


> Can you support your claim with some facts. (Not trying to be disrespectful in any way, just a Newbie here). Thanks.



Didn't the OP say and many others in the post support GCC.
There are your facts..

The OP stated "I Have only been cutting vinyl for a couple of years. The GCC has done everything I have asked it to do"

Because, of the Glitter Flex not acting properly doesn't mean you need to 'run out and get a Roland. 

I have a GCC 24 and have cut:

4 different types of template material 
>Sticky Flock (pink/grey)
>Green Rubber template
>Flock Template 
Many types of Glitter Flex 
DecoSparkle
Flock
etc etc


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

I'll second that 
They are a good unit ,just take care of it and check your blades and cutting strip 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## spanky1.2 (Sep 29, 2010)

I did order two sets of the rollers and a cutting stripe. You guys are right it has been outstanding unit but I had nothing to base it on since it was my first and only unit. I just needed someone else to tell me that. Has anyone cut the pink material that you use for rinestones templates.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

spanky1.2 said:


> I just needed someone else to tell me that. _Has anyone cut the pink material that you use for rhinestones templates_.





dazzabling said:


> I have a GCC 24 and have cut:
> 
> *4 different types of template material
> >Sticky Flock (pink/grey)
> ...



To answer your question "yes" it takes some practice, new blades (Clean Cut 60 specialty), your VLCD monitor and researching downforce and speed.


----------



## hbapparel (Jan 16, 2012)

Get yourself a Clean Cut brand blade 60 degree mining blade. These are the best blades for cutting glitter flake, hands down.


----------



## spanky1.2 (Sep 29, 2010)

Got my new rollers today. It cuts like a brand new one. The clean cut blades work good. I cut the glitter flake with no problems.


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey guys! I know this is an older thread, but I have a GCC Expert 24LX and a Expert 24 that I've used for a couple of years now. I've done a lot of cutting with regular and heat press vinyl. I have my first glitterflake heat press project and I tried a small cut, but it doesn't appear to be weeding well. I'm guessing I probably should have used the 60 degree blade... but I'm wondering if anybody has a suggestion for the blade force, offset, media weight etc. so I don't waste a bunch of this vinyl  Thanks in advance!

Also, I see members posting about using sticky mats when cutting.... how and when do you use those? What settings do you use so the cutter doesn't try to roll out excessive amounts of vinyl.


----------



## spanky1.2 (Sep 29, 2010)

On my GCC I use a 60 blade and the force is around 85-90. Some colors weed better than others. If you bought a roll of glitter flake from stahls you do not need a sticky pad. Just put the vinyl in your machine and cut.


----------



## BlueForME (Mar 4, 2011)

I use a 45 degree blade for glitter, somewhere around 75 to 90 force depending on where I get the glitter, 2 pass cut to have a nice clean easy weed. 

A cutting mat, either a non-stick or a sticky mat, is great for cutting rhinestone material (non-stick) or small pieces of heat press vinyl (sticky). Using scraps a mat works great for also.

Blue


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks spanky 1.2 - I used a 45 degree the first time and it didn't appear to cut well at all... I'll try the 60 and see if that works better. 

Thanks also blueforme - I've never done a 2 pass cut before, so I'm not familiar with how to pull that off. I assume that means the cutter would go over everything twice.... but have no idea how to make that happen and have it match up perfectly.  So when you use a sticky mat to carry the little pieces of vinyl, how do you tell your cutter not to roll out and roll back like it does with a roll? 

Can't thank the folks on the forums enough... I have learned so much from this group!


----------



## BlueForME (Mar 4, 2011)

I use winpcsign so my setting for the 2 passes is set in the cutting panel, along with the other settings.

So I would check my cutting software for these settings.

I also use both GCC Expert 24 and Expert 24 LX cutters.

Blue


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks again Blue.... I'll check my software for the 2nd pass potential. I use Great Cut.


----------



## BlueForME (Mar 4, 2011)

bigskycreative said:


> Thanks again Blue.... I'll check my software for the 2nd pass potential. I use Great Cut.


I might be wrong but I don't think great cut has the 2 pass feature. To do the two pass in great cut I believe everyone just does the copy or duplicate layering of the design. 

On the roll setting I'm not sure how to set that in great cut.

(I have great cut but never used it)

Blue


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Blue for me.... No, I don't think Great Cut has a 2 pass feature. I tried overlaying 2 of the same design and it still didn't solve my problems, but I can see where it would be helpful in some situations.

I played with my cutter and VLCD settings and tried a 60 degree blade... no success there either. That blade might need replaced.

Long story short, after LOTS of playing with force settings, etc., I got perfect cuts with about 250g force, 30 speed, .50 blade offset. Enough to go through the glitter, but not through the back. The depth of the blade in the holder might have been the key. Turned it out just a bit more than normal. 

Wrote everything down, so hopefully the next time I load this material, it won't take me dozens of tries to get a good cut!


----------



## BlueForME (Mar 4, 2011)

bigskycreative said:


> I got perfect cuts with about 250g force


That's mega down force but if it works it works

Might try adjusting the length of blade sticking out of the blade holder. More blade length might help the cut. I know they say about a credit card length on the blade stick out but a little more is what I run mine at so I can cut all the thicknesses of different materials.

BlueForMe


----------



## spanky1.2 (Sep 29, 2010)

I have had a GCC cutter for three years. That thing has cut everything I have asked it to do. I cut glitter flake every day with it. I even cut poly twill on a sticky backing. I use a 60degree blade with between 85 and 90 down force. I just have the knife out of the holder about the thickness of a credit card. I have never own anything else, so I have nothing to base it on, but it has cut everything. I figure it is about time to replace it after three or four years. The price is right so you can afford to get a new one every couple of years.


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Blue for me..... I know... mega downforce! Now that I got my project done, I'll start backing off that force and adjusting the blade depth to come up with more reasonable settings! It was one of those "got to get it done tonight!" kind of jobs  

This also happened to be a pretty old piece of sample vinyl I received when I got my cutter, so I don't know if it was just old media or if that matters. 

Spanky 1.2 - I think my 60 degree blade needs replaced.... I used it last on some reflective vinyl for an emergency vehicle and I think it's just worn out. When I have a new blade I will play with that in my test runs. 

I appreciate all of the help and responses. I love by GCC Expert 24! I do wish the blade depth setting was a little easier to "set" so it wasn't just a test, turn, test, turn. Lol!


----------

